# 2l Altenmunster Swingtop 'growlers' @ 1st Choice



## Wolfy (29/11/12)

Was walking past the new 1st Choice Liquor SuperStore @ Fountain Gate Shopping Center today and thought I'd look inside.
They had a few boxes of of Altenmnster Brauer Bier Urig Wrzig in 2L swing-top bottles:






No pricetag on the box/wall/stand, so I asked the guy and he said they were $20, which is the price I paid (but the register scanned @ $25).
Figured the 2L swing-top growler was worth the price and it should have some drinkable German Lager to go with it.


----------



## adryargument (29/11/12)

Awesome, i need a few more.

I have one that i use to test shit and procreate yeast.
Currently have one filled with this mornings porter and a saison yeast. 

Will empty it into a 1.5l bottle and force carb then use the yeast in next's weeks batch.


----------



## Wolfy (29/11/12)

... since someone requested it, here is a better picture with 'a perspective of size':




2L 'growler', Coppers-type plastic bottle, Coopers-type stubbie.


----------



## Truman42 (29/11/12)

Do they have a decent range of craftbeer there Wolfy??


----------



## Wolfy (29/11/12)

Truman said:


> Do they have a decent range of craftbeer there Wolfy??


I only had a quick look (far too many people there at the shopping center ... scary, old, ugly ... for me to stay longer than needed)
... but there seemed to be the usual range of local craft and imported beer (much the same as Dan's).
They did have a gift-pack-box of local micro-beer, which I predict will be high on the list for family/friends/kids of AHB members shopping for Christmas gifts.


----------



## DU99 (29/11/12)

:icon_offtopic: you get around Wolfy..springvale,fountain gate.


----------



## Parks (29/11/12)

I picked up 6 of the 500/550ml ones a month back at 1st Choice in Lutwyche Brisbane. These were $6 each but you get 20% off for 6 or more singles.


----------



## Florian (29/11/12)

They used to sell those 2L ones in Brisbane in the Era bottlo for $40...

Only bought the small ones, it's a decent German Pils.


----------



## jaypes (29/11/12)

DU99 said:


> :icon_offtopic: you get around Wolfy..springvale,fountain gate.


Sick day?


----------



## Wolfy (29/11/12)

DU99 said:


> :icon_offtopic: you get around Wolfy..springvale,fountain gate.


Buying supplies/stuff for a weekend BBQ for daughter's b'day and Christmas-stuff - FG is 5 mins away, and Springvale about 15-20 depending on traffic.


----------



## Danwood (29/11/12)

I also use one of these for experimentation.

Currently an ESB with a few whole cocoa beans thrown in


----------



## DU99 (29/11/12)

:icon_offtopic: Hope the party goes well


----------



## JDW81 (29/11/12)

What is the beer that comes in it like?


----------



## Batz (29/11/12)

Is this just a special for that particular store? Or is it store wide?

Batz


----------



## brad81 (29/11/12)

I'm going to head out tonight and grab a couple. Has anyone been to the Ringwood or Burwood (VIC) stores and seen them there?


----------



## kezza (29/11/12)

They have them at first choice mansfield (bris) for $20


----------



## Black Devil Dog (29/11/12)

JDW81 said:


> What is the beer that comes in it like?



Haven't bought any of the 2 litre growlers, but quite a while ago I bought a dozen of the 500ml Altenmunster beers. I quite enjoyed them and my only motivation to buy them was to obtain more 500ml swing top bottles and this is probably going to happen again soon. 

I can't explain the subtle nuances of beers to be able to describe what it tasted and smelt like, but I did enjoy them.


----------



## brad81 (29/11/12)

brad81 said:


> I'm going to head out tonight and grab a couple. Has anyone been to the Ringwood or Burwood (VIC) stores and seen them there?



Grabbed four of eight off the shelf for $80 (Ringwood).


----------



## hopnerd (29/11/12)

Just picked one up in Ashfield, Syd. Will be perfect for catching the keg overflow. Bit bigger than i thought it would be, just need to do a sneaky rearrangement of the fridge shelves so it fits.


----------



## Yob (29/11/12)

Wolfy said:


> Was walking past...



you've been doing alot of walking :icon_cheers:


----------



## davo4772 (29/11/12)

JDW81 said:


> What is the beer that comes in it like?



It's a standard German Pils, from memory it's not as bitter as Bitburger but has a nice noble hop aroma, smells Hallertauish.

Get a fresh one and it's all good.


----------



## Wolfy (29/11/12)

I thought the beer was acceptable, sweet-malty more than hoppy, some balanced light aromatic hops (aftertaste), clean, drinkable and acceptable (but unremarkable) especially given the main reason I brought it was for the bottle.


----------



## Batz (6/12/12)

Scored a couple of these in Brissy today. :beerbang:


----------



## Florian (6/12/12)

Me too.

Drank one of them the other night, have to say it wasn't as nice as I remembered them.


----------



## Batz (6/12/12)

Florian said:


> Me too.
> 
> Drank one of them the other night, have to say it wasn't as nice as I remembered them.




Doh!

I only bought them on your recommendation. :lol:


----------



## Florian (6/12/12)

Well, maybe I had a bad night or something, or maybe a bad bottle. 

I really used to like them, and I don't think my taste has changed that much since, so it must've been a bad bottle then.


----------



## Ruthanne_Azia (9/12/12)

Brisbane German Club (situated across from the gabba on Vulture st) are currently selling these as takeaway (to members) for $20. And when emptied and brought back in, are refillable with any beer available on tap for $20..
Membership is $5.


----------



## Weizguy (10/12/12)

These bottles are $25 at my local Dan Murphy's, or $80 for 4.


----------



## altstart (30/12/12)

I bought one for Xmas day very disapointed might just as well been a glass of XXXX Yuck.
Altstart


----------



## Batz (30/12/12)

altstart said:


> I bought one for Xmas day very disapointed might just as well been a glass of XXXX Yuck.
> Altstart




Nice bottle but.


----------



## bruce86 (30/12/12)

I can never score one of these :-(


----------



## Dars183 (25/1/13)

Back on sale at 1st Choice for $18:00. Just happened to speak to the manager and he said they are getting these in fairly regularly but he is never sure on how many he will get per shipment.

Not too fussed about the beer inside but figured its a good price for the Bottle. :icon_cheers:

Cheers


----------



## bruce86 (25/1/13)

which one in perth???


----------



## pk.sax (25/1/13)

Dars183 said:


> Back on sale at 1st Choice for $18:00. Just happened to speak to the manager and he said they are getting these in fairly regularly but he is never sure on how many he will get per shipment.
> 
> Not too fussed about the beer inside but figured its a good price for the Bottle. :icon_cheers:
> 
> Cheers


Beer is a lovely malty sweet beer last time I tried.

Takes little effort to down a lot of it, even warm...

I love good german helles (and like), sweet nectar.


----------



## Dars183 (25/1/13)

bruce86 said:


> which one in perth???


Bentley, Albany Highway - Just past Vic Park


----------



## bruce86 (25/1/13)

hmmm now to find someone to get one for me. time to make some calls!


----------



## bruce86 (25/1/13)

whoo hoo scored the last one a mate grabbed it!


----------



## Dars183 (25/1/13)

Congrats


----------



## bruce86 (30/1/13)

There are 8 more of these at the Perth store if anyone wanted to know. Turns out I know a manager there lol


----------



## Drew (15/2/13)

Thought I'd get some 2 litre bottles for carting around my homebrew.

Got one of these - also $18 at 1st choice Belconnen  Geez it LOOKS big too.

Also got a $10 Growler at Plonk in fyshwick.


----------



## nicktron (16/8/13)

Anyone know if the 2liter bhottles are still available in Australia?


----------



## jaypes (16/8/13)

First Choice at Concord had them the last time i was in there a month ago


----------



## JDW81 (16/8/13)

They pop up from time-to-time. Generally towards chrissy. I've got a mate who is a manage at first choice, if they come in he'll let me know.


----------



## evo218 (17/8/13)

I was at Keg King yesterday and they mentioned their 2lt growler should be in next week. Check em out of the website, they look the goods.


----------

